
Jordan Peterson’s Gospel of Masculinity - miobrien
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/03/05/jordan-petersons-gospel-of-masculinity
======
mywittyname
I feel like Jordan Peterson has been treated pretty unfairly by the media.
This article is by far the most fair. I remember coming across his lectures
many years ago and went through all of them and found them really fascinating.
I'm an self-proclaimed progressive, liberal, feminists, whatever, so I was
pretty damn shocked when he became this alt-right figure head, because, well,
I couldn't comprehend why they thought that way.

His lectures are far from politically divisive, they are actually quite
interesting. Hell, one of his classes on mythology so closely mirrors the
Monsters & Myths series on Netflix, that I believe the lecture partially
inspired the show.

My person opinion is that a lot of young guys watch his stuff because it's
interesting and insightful, but pull the wrong message from it. Part of the
blame lies in the prevalence of clips and montages of his lectures that
cherry-pick parts of his lecture and present it out of context.

For example, his controversial statement about women being neurotic and too
agreeable. The context was that he had a professional female client who was
having difficulty getting ahead at work because she was too nice to people,
and what he did to help her was put her through assertiveness training to help
her develop skills that did not come naturally to her. The premise is that
women are more agreeable and neurotic, thus they may not naturally develop
these skills.

I will admit to not having followed him recently, so it's completely possible
that there's a video clip out there of him being a total alt-right asshole.

~~~
nailer
> For example, his controversial statement about women being neurotic and too
> agreeable.

Neurosis is a clinical diagnosis, not a criticism as many laypeople
misinterpret it. This is a fairly non controversial statement amongst
physcologists, akin to saying women have wider hips than men.

~~~
mywittyname
This is actually a point I remember him making as well.

